# G7 went pretty dirty.



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 11, 2018)

Trump and his friends blasting Trudeau for responses to extremely unnecessary tariffs, to be honest i'm not fond of Mr. JustNotReady either but it's quite brutal to talk to your allies like that.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/g7-communique-leaders-negotiations-1.4699871


https://globalnews.ca/video/4265517...says-special-place-in-hell-for-justin-trudeau


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2018)

It's not just Trudeau/Canada, Trump also told Macron that the EU is "worse" than China:

https://www.axios.com/donald-trump-...ffs-57f53e00-8b5c-4931-9d05-97ee0b510fd5.html

And, as I reported in my G7 thread, he threatened to pull out of all trade with all US allies:

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/06/trump-threatens-to-end-all-trade-with-allies.html

In Trump's pathetic little world, Russia, China, and North Korea are the US' greatest allies, and everybody else is an enemy.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 11, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's not just Trudeau/Canada, Trump also told Macron that the EU is "worse" than China:
> 
> https://www.axios.com/donald-trump-...ffs-57f53e00-8b5c-4931-9d05-97ee0b510fd5.html
> 
> ...



It's pretty f#*ked up to be honest.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 11, 2018)

he's digging his own political grave by threatening to cut off trade with our allies if republicans support this (as in the GOP in congress) 1)they're mentally retarded and 2 the US needs to BURN IN HELL (and I'm living in the US)


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 11, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> he's digging his own political grave by threatening to cut off trade with our allies



a grave i'd happily piss on.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> It's pretty f#*ked up to be honest.


Beyond fucked up.  This is the point where Americans would be organizing an armed revolution if we weren't so lazy and complacent.  It's precisely the sort of 'tyrannical government' scenario the second amendment was written for.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 11, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Beyond fucked up.  This is the point where Americans would be organizing an armed revolution if we weren't so lazy and complacent.  It's precisely the sort of 'tyrannical government' scenario the second amendment was written for.



Indeed it is, but instead they use it for a petty excuse to have assault rifles for damn teens. IN PUBLIC PLACES!


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2018)

And as much as it might trigger people, Hillary called ALL of this during the debates.  The Russia connections, the China connections, everything.  Will Trump's supporters admit they were wrong not to listen, though?  Of course not.  They'll just change the narrative to "what's wrong with China and Russia wtf we love spy phones and dystopian oligarchies now!"

For those unaware, Ivanka Trump was granted trademarks in China in exchange for Donald Trump allowing ZTE's phones to be sold in the US.  Cheaply-built, and they have the nasty habit of sending pretty much all data to the Chinese government.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/28/business/ivanka-trump-china-trademarks.html


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 11, 2018)

Xzi said:


> And as much as it might trigger people, Hillary called ALL of this during the debates.  The Russia connections, the China connections, everything.  Will Trump's supporters admit they were wrong not to listen, though?  Of course not.  They'll just change the narrative to "what's wrong with China and Russia wtf we love spy phones and dystopian oligarchies now!"
> 
> For those unaware, Ivanka Trump was granted trademarks in China in exchange for Donald Trump allowing ZTE's phones to be sold in the US.  Cheaply-built, and they have the nasty habit of sending pretty much all data to the Chinese government.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/28/business/ivanka-trump-china-trademarks.html


that's... what? the third time hes done something like that for Ivanka?


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 11, 2018)

Xzi said:


> In Trump's pathetic little world, Russia, China, and North Korea are the US' greatest allies, and everybody else is an enemy.



Of course.  You want countries where, at least on paper, you have a strong enough government that can just bend to the will of US corporate interests.  Trump ignores that just like he keeps going back on his word, such strong governments can and will go back on their word whenever it's convenient.  Maybe it'll be in declaring the corporate heads guilty of crimes or secretly poisoned, but the net effect is the same.

Short-term gains without long-term foresight is a great way to get to the top of a hill but is not the way to climb a mountain.  Gross incompetence at its finest.


----------

